# Good place to watch aussie rules football



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

G'day gents, I'm just wondering if anyone knows of a decent place where I can see Aussie rules footy live in the Clark/Angeles area. A non girlie bar would be preferred if their is such a thing. I've just moved over from subic so new to the area but love my footy.

Cheers in advance


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Good Morning,

I tried a Google search but came up empty handed. Only sure way that I can think of would be to contact someone at the RSL post in Angeles City for information.

If they or someone else provide a link to a specific place, be sure to post it's name and a link to it here.

Can't imagine leaving Subic to live over this way :confused2:..



Good Luck


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I tried a Google search but came up empty handed. Only sure way that I can think of would be to contact someone at the RSL post in Angeles City for information.
> 
> ...


The australia nework on cable has both anzac day matches live, two live matches saturday and one on sunday.

vegge out with a VB or fosters


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

roodog78 said:


> G'day gents, I'm just wondering if anyone knows of a decent place where I can see Aussie rules footy live in the Clark/Angeles area. A non girlie bar would be preferred if their is such a thing. I've just moved over from subic so new to the area but love my footy.
> 
> Cheers in advance


For me, the australia channel has a dedicated slot of 4 of a possible 9 games. Which is good, but if ur a bottom 8 follower its very hit amd miss. I.e theyll show hawthorn vs gws over say sydney v collingwood game. The matches are locked in and scheduled from the start of the seaeson which I think is stupid. If your in angeles there is one bar that I know of on walking street on your right hand side just before the main road. It has a pool table not excessively loud. I think they have cable tv too. 3 screens of different sports. Aussie owned and run. The last time I was there they had an aussie manager that was really hospitable. 

But I just cant think of the name. Anyways failing all that and u want a night in to watch some footy... or australia channel lets you down.... log onto the wiziwig live sports website. They cover all the games via cricinfo, and all are at a 175kb/s bandwith (smart and globe connections can handle that easily) and best of all for free. Good luck. If I think of the name for that bar ill drop in on you.


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah cheers new place doesn't have australian network, I can get games on laptop no problems just thought there might be a hangout where Aussies watch the games and have a ********


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I would think in Angeles or Manila, the Swagman would be all over that. I know the Angeles Swagman has TVs all over the outdoor bar with sports on but I've never paid attn to what was being shown.


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

I have heard the best place to watch it would be in Australia. You could partake in a few of their glasses of golden water you refer to as beer! Lol


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Not a fan of the Aussie beer? I understand not too many foreigners can handle it haha


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

roodog78 said:


> Not a fan of the Aussie beer? I understand not too many foreigners can handle it haha


Found most beers taste best when drank in their home country. Hope to have a real Aussie beer someday.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Found most beers taste best when drank in their home country. Hope to have a real Aussie beer someday.


Good reply and very well put.......


----------

